# Record Book Squirrel



## okietreedude1 (Dec 17, 2006)

What a monster!


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 17, 2006)

Too funny,:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ASD (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Adkpk (Dec 17, 2006)

Good shot.


----------



## Steve128 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Monster Squirrel*

Field dress weight?


----------



## twoodward15 (Dec 27, 2006)

Someone had to go get their kids' GI joes and actually carry them out to the street and set them up to take that picture. Just imagine what the neighbors were thinking. That picture is so funny you can't help but laugh. Good one!!


----------

